# What careers allow you to travel?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What careers allow you to travel?

I'm thinking ESL teacher, tour operator, pilot, photography, journalist, news reporter. Having a job that involves traveling would sound really good to do. I would love to travel at some point. I live in a different city when I was at university. That was a good experience.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2011)

Nursing, medicine, consulting in just about any field, sales, working for a cruise line.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Dawn said:


> Nursing, medicine, consulting in just about any field, sales, working for a cruise line.


This interested me, why would consulting allow to travel?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2011)

For example, an oil and gas engineering consultant could work for a company in Minnesota that has offices all over the state, country, or world, and he/ she could be called upon as need arises, like for instance to help with clean up after the BP oil spill. There can also be quite a bit of autonomy as a consultant - you can work for yourself or you can start your own company  hope this helps!


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a fashion designer and I have to travel about every six weeks to meet clients in other parts of the US. Done some work abroad as well.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Local 'airplane repo man' show debuts today on Discovery - Jerry Davich: Observations from the edge


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

El Presidente of the United States!!!!


----------



## machood (Sep 28, 2012)

We started a brand name disc golf company - we make apparel and bags. We travel around the US and Canada selling our stuff at tournaments and setting up wholesale accounts with local retailers. We also hope to hold our own tournaments and bring along sponsored players with us. 

And when we get big enough, we'll travel to overseas tournaments as well  We have to drive everywhere right now. That part is fun for me though because I love road trips.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

Archeologist, paleontologist, military service


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, if you consider commuting to and fro work travel, then pretty much every career.

Now, on proper business trips you typically end up sitting in a brown, run down bar in Dresden at 3am with a man named Tom, who is really an alcoholic but keeping it from his boss, and you (and isn't very successful at it, or indeed, in anything at all). And then eventually you manage to find a taxi, and somehow you end up back at a hotel that had its last refurbishment in 1972. So now you're stuck in a former Soviet Bloc hotel from the 70's where the heater doesn't work, the bathplug never even existed, the fat, middle-aged neighbour is engaging in some kind of coitus with a fat, middle-aged prostitute, and the only thing you have to drown out the pigs grunts/whale song combo is the vast selection of the first 3 Rambo movies dubbed to German, or 4 adult films of local production.

And at that point, you're thinking that maybe business trips are a little overrated.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Hobo--hobos travel a lot! Migratory field worker. Musicians.

Actually, it probably depends on who you're working for. I've known engineers who travel a lot. Probably anyone who is important enough to be shipped somewhere and back on the company budget (for a company who's got international dealings). If you're a school teacher or a uni teacher you could probably travel during the summers.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

International CIA assassin.


----------



## Adnan Syed (Jun 26, 2012)

If you are in the Fringe Division you can also go to the parallel universe. Just sayin'


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

sales, international business, airlines


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

consulting gigs, pilots and flight attendants, international government work, a freedom-based business, diplomacy, the peace corps, missionary work


----------

